# rhinestone supplies in Los angeles



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

where can I find rhinestone supplies (stones, tape, template etc.) in LA? I figure in an are this large there ought to be some local business I can support before resorting to the net to buy supplies.

thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

On 8th and Maple there is Nova and another place across the street on Maple


----------



## Spirit Sparkle (Jul 24, 2012)

Shineart USA on Washington is another option.


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

+1 for Shine Art. They have the basics in stock. They can get all the specialty stones too, but have to order.
Pretty easy to get to too.


----------

